# Hello :-)



## luluW

Hiya, 

I'm new to this site, so just wanted to say hello.

Me and hubby have been married a year, I'm 23 he's 25 and we are going to be ttc our first starting in October, so I'll be starting off in the WTT thread.

I'm sooo broody and its got especially worse since I thought I was pregnant a couple of months ago, but turned out to be a false alarm :cry:

Hubby really wants a baby too but wants to wait a few months till we try and save a bit of money and get in better shape, so we decided October would be our month, as if I was extremely lucky enough to fall straight away it would mean a summer 2010 baby. 

The main problem for me is that I have PCOS, but its been under control for a couple of years now so I'm really hoping I can conceive naturally, but I'm overweight so I know my chances of conceiving naturally will be increased and I'll have a much healthier pregnancy if I can drop a couple of stone. 

I'm remaining positive about the whole thing though and I'm going to dedicate the next 5 months to trying to lose weight and get in shape. We've already quit smoking which was a big step for us so were moving in the right direction!

So anyway thats a bit about us, hope to chat to you all a lot more over the coming months x


----------



## ~KACI~

I wish you lots of luck when you get round to TTC..welcome to bnb :hi:


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :hi: wishing you so much luck on your ttc journey, i too suffer with bad pcos, and was very lucky, it took us only 9months to conceive:D


----------



## AppleBlossom

welcome and good luck with TTC x


----------



## malpal

Hello and welcome xxx


----------



## WinterKage

Welcome and good luck xx :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hello and welcome hun
I am also WTT so will see you there lol


----------



## tansey

Welcome!


----------



## bunnyg82

Hello! Welcome, I am overweight too, which is why I am waiting to TTC - it's good motivation though! We're trying in September, so only a month before you, not long to go really! Good luck with the weight loss xx


----------



## AutumnRose

Hi and welcome to BnB


----------



## xJG30

*Welcome To BnB* :wave:


----------



## Tam

:hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump! x


----------



## emie

:wave: good luck:hugs:


----------

